# Girls, are guys who play video games a turn on for you?



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Girls, are guys who play video games a turn on, say like shooting games like Gears of War, Bioshock, Halo, etc.?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No.

I don't mind if they are playing videogames, but it's not any sort of turn on.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

nerdiness in itself is a turn on. but if they choose the games over me, then no.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you get a girl who is into games herself then that's a plus. I seen girls who don't mind their man playing video games as long as he doesn't choose video games over her. I seen it happen too. I knew a guy who played for hours and hours while his girl just sat there on the couch bored out of her mind. This was almost a daily thing and it didn't work out, lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't think any girl is "turned on" by someone who plays video games. some of them probably don't care if you play video games, but getting turned on by watching someone playing video games? probably not. well, maybe if the girl has some kind of weird video game fetish, then yes. if you ever find that girl, i want to meet her. i can do a 32 hit combo in killer instinct with TJ Combo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> If you get a girl who is into games herself then that's a plus. I seen girls who don't mind their man playing video games as long as he doesn't choose video games over her. I seen it happen too. I knew a guy who played for hours and hours while his girl just sat there on the couch bored out of her mind. This was almost a daily thing and it didn't work out, lol.


This is sad, but hilarious! :lol


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Um, I'd say it's the opposite in most cases. But there are absolutely girls who play video games all day to the exclusion of everything else, it's not just a male phenomenon.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, a guy who sits on a sofa and plays video games does nothing to turn me on. Maybe I'm biased, though, because I'm also not turned on by men who watch television, listen to music, or enjoy cheeseburgers. I mean... don't most men up to a certain age play video games regularly? I don't mind if he enjoys them, but it does nothing for me. Well, unless he's wearing backless chaps and is playing while suspended in the air and is slowly being dipped in a pool of chocolate frosting. I'm getting hot and tingly just thinking about that.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Eh, I wouldn't say 'turned on' but yes, I'd love a guy who's as obsessed with video games as I am ^^; Not really shooters though, I like them alright but I'm more of an RPG gal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> No.
> 
> I don't mind if they are playing videogames, but it's not any sort of turn on.


 :ditto Also I don't like it when they wanna play video games 24/7. Playing a few hours a day is fine-- I like playing some of them occasionally but I get bored after a few hours. But when a guy won't work or anything & just wants to play video games constantly, all day & night...and doesn't want to do ANYTHING else other than play games...when it's an obsessive thing, it's not really a good thing.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Video games and sex bear no correlation for me.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

luminary_pustule said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say 'turned on' but yes, I'd love a guy who's as obsessed with video games as I am ^^; Not really shooters though, I like them alright but I'm more of an RPG gal.


You just made like 400 new friends 

It's just like any other hobby, you need to tend to the relationship and balance things. Then there are the girls that are biased against them, and finally the only girls that like when a guy plays a video game are girls that play video games and even then you still have to balance things.



srschirm said:


> Video games and sex bear no correlation for me.


What about Leisure Suit Larry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leisure_Suit_Larry

Interestingly it was girls in a college dorm that I learned about that game :yes


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I can understand what women mean by having guys over look them for the games, I'd never do that though. My girl always comes first=)


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I don't think any girl is "turned on" by someone who plays video games. some of them probably don't care if you play video games, but getting turned on by watching someone playing video games? probably not. well, maybe if the girl has some kind of weird video game fetish, then yes. if you ever find that girl, i want to meet her. i can do a 32 hit combo in killer instinct with TJ Combo.


 :lol by the way, I love what you did to your avatar, ancient!


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

If I like a guy, and I find out he likes video games, it's okay so long as it's not his whole life, 24/7 stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any girl is "turned on" by someone who plays video games. some of them probably don't care if you play video games, but getting turned on by watching someone playing video games? probably not. well, maybe if the girl has some kind of weird video game fetish, then yes. if you ever find that girl, i want to meet her. i can do a 32 hit combo in killer instinct with TJ Combo.
> ...


Kyaa did the picture.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> well, maybe if the girl has some kind of weird video game fetish, then yes. if you ever find that girl, i want to meet her. i can do a 32 hit combo in killer instinct with TJ Combo.


Hi, that's me hahaha.

Yeah I have that fetish. I think guys playing video games are a turn on. It's a turn off if they choose it over me though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

The girl has to be really boring if the guy prefers playing video games over her...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

thegoodtimes said:


> Hi, that's me hahaha.
> 
> Yeah I have that fetish. I think guys playing video games are a turn on. It's a turn off if they choose it over me though.


Wow, I think every male video game nerds heart just skipped a beat. :lol Prepare for thousands of marriage proposels. I'll be the first. Will you marry me? :eek :nw


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a turn on for me. 
Gamer girls are sexy!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I like video games I don't see how they're a turn on though. It would be like oh baby you just beat Halo with a perfect score, you're so manly, the way you just spent hours of your life killing fake aliens. Look at the size of your fake gun too, oh my. Is it hot in here or is it just me. Quick let me run to the kitchen and get you more mountain dew, I know how tired you must be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pariahgirl said:


> I like video games I don't see how they're a turn on though. It would be like oh baby you just beat Halo with a perfect score, you're so manly, the way you just spent hours of your life killing fake aliens. Look at the size of your fake gun too, oh my. Is it hot in here or is it just me. Quick let me run to the kitchen and get you more mountain dew, I know how tired you must be.


aww thats cute.
My dream girl would say something like that and then add "now, move over ***** and let me show you how it's done" :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thegoodtimes said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > well, maybe if the girl has some kind of weird video game fetish, then yes. if you ever find that girl, i want to meet her. i can do a 32 hit combo in killer instinct with TJ Combo.
> ...


marry me...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't all guys play video games? How are you gonna find one that doesn't? It's not like it's a turn or not. It just is how things are. Pretty much all girls though are going to be turned off by a guy who excessively plays video games. I've been one of those ignored by their bf for his rpgs and playstation. I actually like playing most games though and so far every date I've had ended with sitting at someone's house playing gamecube, xbox, n64... lol


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

luminary_pustule said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say 'turned on' but yes, I'd love a guy who's as obsessed with video games as I am ^^; Not really shooters though, I like them alright but I'm more of an RPG gal.


Have you played lost odyssey? It's the closest thing to FF7 that i have found.


----------



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm female and I enjoy video games :3 

Why do guys think that all females hate videogames?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It's not a turn on.

It's something I could live with as long as it wasn't every day for several hours.


----------



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

Lisa said:


> It's not a turn on.
> 
> It's something I could live with as long as it wasn't every day for several hours.


Yeah. I only games for maybe an hour or two. After that, I can't stand it.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hell no lol 
But a guy that would sit and enjoy playing video games with my son (not every day)...yeah...well not sure if turned on is the word i would use though...lol


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

pancakes_R_dandy said:


> I'm female and I enjoy video games :3
> 
> Why do guys think that all females hate videogames?


because we, like women like things we can't attain. like a women that plays games. lol ever think a girl that plays games would be a sex symbol?


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

michellejl said:


> Hell no lol
> But a guy that would sit and enjoy playing video games with my son (not every day)...yeah...well not sure if turned on is the word i would use though...lol


ah come on the camaraderie, the bonding, has to be sexy. I guess me thinking in that way is kind of unsexy. Doh!


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

I love playing video games but I would MUCH rather play with a girlfriend!


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i like to relax at the end of a long hard day by pwning some n00bs on counter strike, but i couldn't see how a girl would find that attractive so generally keep it as my dark little secret lol.. on the flip side i'm not a fan of girls who sit around playing rpgs and stuff for long amounts of time on their own either, tho it can be fun to play mario kart or somethin together


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Zen Mechanics said:


> i like to relax at the end of a long hard day by pwning some n00bs on counter strike, but i couldn't see how a girl would find that attractive so generally keep it as my dark little secret lol.. on the flip side i'm not a fan of girls who sit around playing rpgs and stuff for long amounts of time on their own either, tho it can be fun to play mario kart or somethin together


ah purepawnage is a great show


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

R said:


> You just made like 400 new friends


Yaaay....

*looks around for them*



R said:


> luminary_pustule said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, I wouldn't say 'turned on' but yes, I'd love a guy who's as obsessed with video games as I am ^^; Not really shooters though, I like them alright but I'm more of an RPG gal.
> ...


No, but if you say it's like FFVII I am very interested, but.... That's on xbox 360 isn't it...? Which I don't have, unfortunately :rain


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

Video gaming is probably the biggest turnoff next to dressing up for Star Trek/LOTR/D&D conventions.

The stigma over gaming has gotten a lot better, but it's still there.

Nothing wrong with gaming, but if your life revolves around it, then you're not going to be viewed in a positive light. In contrast, if you're life revolves around say, football, you're just considered "normal". Go figure.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

pariahgirl said:


> I like video games I don't see how they're a turn on though. It would be like oh baby you just beat Halo with a perfect score, you're so manly, the way you just spent hours of your life killing fake aliens. Look at the size of your fake gun too, oh my. Is it hot in here or is it just me. Quick let me run to the kitchen and get you more mountain dew, I know how tired you must be.


 :rofl


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

To me personally when a grown *** man is playing video instead of doing something more important with his time is a total turn off.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I find it attractive for a guy to play video games. If he didn't, I would probably encourage him to play :lol. He could play as long as he wants, it doesn't bother me at all. I like playing myself.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

TATA said:


> To me personally when a grown *** man is playing video instead of doing something more important with his time is a total turn off.


So i guess you don't watch movies or TV? Or read books? Or listen to music?

Anyways, obviously, there's still so much stigma associated with playing games, it's always seemed like a death knell for female relations.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Iron Butterfly said:


> I find it attractive for a guy to play video games. If he didn't, I would probably encourage him to play :lol. He could play as long as he wants, it doesn't bother me at all. I like playing myself.


Heh, three cheers for this fine lady.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I love playing video games myself, so a guy thats into them would be cool, but not necessarily a turn on. 

On the other hand I probably would lose interest in a guy who wasn't into video games at all.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Iron Butterfly said:


> I find it attractive for a guy to play video games. If he didn't, I would probably encourage him to play :lol. He could play as long as he wants, it doesn't bother me at all. I like playing myself.


Can I have your number?=)


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

sno said:


> Iron Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I find it attractive for a guy to play video games. If he didn't, I would probably encourage him to play :lol. He could play as long as he wants, it doesn't bother me at all. I like playing myself.
> ...


 :ditto :nw :lol


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

You could say that a guy playing zelda or mario would make me very happy, but that and a bunch of other factors too


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

hmm, not for me. I'd rather they engage in something physical like soccer etc.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

This is an odd question. I don't know much about relationships, but why would engaging in a form of entertainment ever be seen as a turn-on? It's like asking a girl if she finds watching TV to be sexy.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I play video games a lot- several hours a day. I'm actually kind of addicted. However, playing video games is common and accepted these days, unlike when I was growing up. I never tell women I play, though- lol.


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Girls aren't going to find it a turn on :lol If you're there to entertain her with graphics and beer, thats just funny for some reason hehe, sure there are some gamer girls out there who don't mind there man playing some rounds with them in Mario Kart or Brawl but it just gets boring over time, don't let videogames be the be all end all of entertainment for your girl. :yes I'm a gamer myself but only play occasionally, pretty much love sandbox games btw! Personally, I'm glad I'm growing up and realized I had a serious addiction with videogames (Socom, nuff said there) :rofl I rather enjoy my time with a girl because she is my center of attention


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

as if


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

It'd depend on the game. If a guy was really really good at like, computer chess, that would be a turn on because it's a game that requires skill and it would mean that the guy was intelligent, and personally, intelligence is a turn-on. If a guy thinks he's really important because he has a level 100 warrior in some stupid virtual world, that's a turn-off because he's delusional. Even so I'd probably prefer that a guy spend an hour killing graphical aliens than watch an hour of some dumb television show. At least a video game requires some degree of thought and effort, whereas when you watch tv you're just sitting there half-zonked being spoon-fed entertainment from a screen. The stigma against video games and gamers is kind of ridiculous considering the amount of garbage television the average American watches each day. Anyway, it's all fine in moderation, and if you don't make gaming out to be more than it is.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

liarsclub said:


> as if


I totally forgot about that phrase. I remember when people actually used it. Like, in real life.

You get a gold star


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

The only thing that could make me hotter was watching my ex-pothead-boyfriend play Axis and Allies every night.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I honestly don't see how video games could turn any girl on. Same thing with television and other forms of entertainment that takes away attention from the girl.

My cousin is a big fan of Call of Duty 4 for the playstation 3. Call of Duty 5 comes out in november and my cousins girlfriend is calling the day it comes out as the worst day of her life. :lol


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

sabueed said:


> My cousin is a big fan of Call of Duty 4 for the playstation 3. Call of Duty 5 comes out in november and my cousins girlfriend is calling the day it comes out as the worst day of her life. :lol


 :rofl


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

turn on?? no.

I do _like_ video games, growing up with two older brothers, how could I not? :roll But only occasionally.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

chic_canadian_gurl said:


> It wouldn't turn me on, but as it is a hobby I enjoy it would be nice if a future boyfriend shared my interest in video games.


 :ditto


----------



## TakishidoKamen (Jul 27, 2012)

everybody plays video games nowadays. this is not the 1990s no more.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the look of intense concentration on a guys face while he's playing ^^ So, in that respect, yeah it's a huge turn on. Then I feel competitive and want to play too. If a guy I like is a gamer, it's a huge bonus to me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not a turn-on in the slightest to me. It would work if we have two television sets and my set is on louder than his though.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Being nerdy and playing video games is a REQUIREMENT to date me. I love video games so much, he better play them as much or almost as much as me. I love to talk about them and can do so for hours. I'd bore the crap out of a non-gamer in 10 minutes. I also like watching people play games. I grew up watching my dad play FPS, third-person shooters, and survival horror. Curling up next to a future bf on the couch while he plays a scary game and hugging him for comfort would be so romantic to me. 

As for genres, I don't really care as long as we've played at least a few games in common so we'll have something to talk about at first. FPS, RTS, RPG's, I don't care! He can play anything (as long as those games are good lol).


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not a turn on, but it would be a turn off if he didn't.

Full disclosure: sometimes I play video games 10 hours a day.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Resurrection of an old thread, I see. lol. 

I wouldn't say it's a turn on. But it wouldn't be a turn off. It would just be a hobby he has, it wouldn't really affect my attraction to him in either way. But if he was super addicted, than that might be a turn off.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Its cute.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Karuni said:


> Being nerdy and playing video games is a REQUIREMENT to date me. I love video games so much, he better play them as much or almost as much as me. I love to talk about them and can do so for hours. I'd bore the crap out of a non-gamer in 10 minutes. I also like watching people play games. I grew up watching my dad play FPS, third-person shooters, and survival horror. *Curling up next to a future bf on the couch while he plays a scary game and hugging him for comfort would be so romantic to me. *
> 
> As for genres, I don't really care as long as we've played at least a few games in common so we'll have something to talk about at first. FPS, RTS, RPG's, I don't care! He can play anything (as long as those games are good lol).


Sounds hot lol


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

yes! not if that is all that they ever do, though. i think its a fun pastime to do together, even if im only watching


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I aprove of this thread.


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen a few relationships end because the guy spent more time playing video games than with his girlfriend. I even saw a co-worker have his wife threaten to leave him if he didn't stop playing Call of Duty all day. I guess you just need to find a nice girl who also enjoys video games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

"Oh, you like to play bejeweled? Let's get it on baby"

In all seriousness though, I wouldn't say a gamer person is a "turn on" necessarily, but I'd definitely prefer a girlfriend who likes to play, especially if she loves RPGs and Nintendo games 

I'd prefer it if a girlfriend shared most of my hobbies actually.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It shouldn't be a turn on, or a turn off. It is just another trait.

I play video games, but I wouldn't understand it if that was the reason a girl was attracted to me.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as he let's me join! I also like video games  But it's a turn off if it's taking over his life


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Certainly nothing a girl would be attracted to here in the UK.

Iv seen girls dump their guys due to them always playing computer games.

My ex wasnt too happy either. She feel in love with me and then I took up playing computer games, not much, just enough so I wasnt bored in the evenings and could save money to do more things together. She found them boring and her younger brother always play them at her parents house, wasnt too pleased I took up something as non-constructive as that


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought a Wii so my wife would play them. It kinda worked.

I'm not a huge gamer but you can't tell me **** about battlfield 3. I will crush you in the tank, game is so ****in epic with good teamwork.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's a turn-off only if that's all he ever does (and I mean that literally). Otherwise, neither a turn-off nor a turn-on.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I doubt any girl would jump you because you can get a killer streak on CoD lol If you could, I'd be having sex right now xD


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone who's constantly playing videogames would be a turn-off. A guy who plays on occasion, though, is neither a turn-on nor turn-off.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Turn-off. I just see video games as a juvenile hobby. An adult who plays them a lot - I can't help but perceive him as a man-child.

Once in a while is OK, but there are so many better things someone could be doing with their time.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

hfgh


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't see it as a problem (I love playing games myself). Just as long as he doesn't stay attached to the game 24/7.


----------



## Chirp (May 27, 2012)

If they have an awesome set of games and they actually play well, it's nice.
My rule of thumb is to stay away from any man who plays COD or WOW, pretty much. Other than that, guys that play games are fine by me.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Chirp said:


> If they have an awesome set of games and they actually play well, it's nice.
> My rule of thumb is to stay away from any man who plays *COD* or WOW, pretty much. Other than that, guys that play games are fine by me.


Really? Most COD players seem to be on the casual side, including myself. WOW I can understand, though.


----------



## nyca05 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anything in moderation is good, but if he's a legit gamer? No. I honestly think it's a turn off. I don't want my bf glued to a remote for hours and for what? to kill zombies? There's no such thing-- the closest to zombies are the people who mindless play them. I'd rather have him spend time doing things that make him socialize with others. I say this as a gamer (when I was a kid). It's pointless and I think can be harmful to relationships.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

me and my boyfriend play games together all the time so i'd say yes. lol i beat skyrim storyline before he did 

but also, do not put games before the girl. my boyfriend can get like that, and it pisses me off.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Turn off for me..


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

I would love a guy who would play video games with me - AND take me seriously though! I hope my future boyfriend is a gamer guy!


----------



## amc420 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like FPS myself, (I've been playing Fallout 3 for 3 weeks straight. Soooo addictive), but other people's interests and hobbies aren't what "turn me on". 
Complements, gifts, kindness, and physical affection turn me on. Video games are not conducive to sexy-times.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Huge turn-on for me. However, I'm not much of a first-person shooter game kind of person. Say what you will, but I'm more into Nintendo-based games. Either way, I prefer a guy who wouldn't mind taking me on in Soul Caliber once in awhile.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

Even though i'm a gamer, I would just find it weird if a girl was turn on by that fact. Unless the girl herself is a gamer, I would prefer a girl that would take me away from video games


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

It would be cool to find a guy that likes the same kind of games as me and not Madden 4,395,793, CoD, etc...typical man games.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

CommanderShepard said:


> It would be cool to find a guy that likes the same kind of games as me and not Madden 4,395,793, CoD, etc...typical man games.


well what games do you like?


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sure most girls think it's a turn off if that is all we do. I am a gamer myself , but I take care of my girl. However, it is hard finding a nice cute nerdy girl who will enjoy games as much as we men do.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Men who are stuck in front of the TV with an Xbox controller glued to their hands for hours = not sexy.

Men who play video games in moderation = sexy.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

youngloc said:


> well what games do you like?


Games like Skyrim, Fallout 3/new Vegas, all BioWare games except DA2 and ME3, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, etc...Moral choice/exploration/adventure games


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the vast majority of women out there find men who play videogames to be extremely childish and unattractive, and the only exceptions are those who are highly introverted, tomboyish, or otherwise geeky in some way.


----------



## fortheyouth (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm a gamer myself, so yes. I wouldn't like to be talking about games and the guy not have a single clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes! It'd be nice to nerd out with a guy and then jump in the sack... Especially after games like Mass Effect and The Witcher. 
Thinking on it, it's probably a must for me as far as relationship potential.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Turn-off. I just see video games as a juvenile hobby. An adult who plays them a lot - I can't help but perceive him as a man-child.
> 
> Once in a while is OK, but* there are so many better things someone could be doing with their time.*


Like posting on a social anxiety forum?


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

no i would actually rather play the video games with him...i love video games


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Turn off. Watching TV & playing games is such a let down for me.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

CommanderShepard said:


> Games like Skyrim, Fallout 3/new Vegas, all BioWare games except DA2 and ME3, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, etc...Moral choice/exploration/adventure games





pinkempyreal said:


> Yes! It'd be nice to nerd out with a guy and then jump in the sack... Especially after games like Mass Effect and The Witcher.
> Thinking on it, it's probably a must for me as far as relationship potential.


Haha, a shame my ex-type person wasn't like you two. I had her annoyed completely telling her about my Shepard's adventures, how excited I was for ME3 and my heartbreak after playing ME3 :blush


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Haha, a shame my ex-type person wasn't like you two. I had her annoyed completely telling her about my Shepard's adventures, how excited I was for ME3 and my heartbreak after playing ME3 :blush


I know! I was such an emotional train wreck during that game. I could have used a kind and understanding shoulder who knew what the hell I was talking about! Sorry about your "ex-type person". Lol.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

pinkempyreal said:


> I know! I was such an emotional train wreck during that game. I could have used a kind and understanding shoulder who knew what the hell I was talking about! Sorry about your "ex-type person". Lol.


I cried during ME3 as well, but because I hated it so much and was so disappointed T_T


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

CommanderShepard said:


> I cried during ME3 as well, but because I hated it so much and was so disappointed T_T


I was a little disappointed with it too but I had come too far with my character to let it effect me as much as some people have. I loved it for what it was, and Mass Effect is the greatest game series I have played thus far.


----------



## aeonbluestar (Aug 19, 2012)

What about us guys who actually make video games for a living? I love games, I do, but I rarely get the chance to play them anymore unless I am play testing one of the ones I am building. Except Darksiders 2, I made time for that this year (and a little Diablo 3 but that got boring too fast).


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Turn-off. *I just see video games as a juvenile hobby. An adult who plays them a lot - I can't help but perceive him as a man-child.*
> 
> Once in a while is OK, but there are so many better things someone could be doing with their time.


Well what's so bad about indulging in a bit of childish activity from time to time? I don't understand people who think you have to change as soon as you "become" an adult, why would you suddenly lose interest in something you previously loved? Makes no sense...

Especially if you're passionate about said activity.
Gamers know how to have fun, that's all. And we don't need beer, weed, people, or parties to do it. We enjoy the little things in life, what's not to love about that?

I'm a gamer and a nerd, and I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say a turn on, but I have no problem with it, since I play some of those games myself. And I'd love to be taught how to play them on a console rather than a PC. 


IF I had the chance with a gamer guy, I'd be wanting to play along with him not moaning to stop playing!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really a turn on as such, but guys who play video games are still awesome, and I'd choose them over people who like football and cars any day.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't really see how playing video games can necessarily turn anyone on or off haha.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Mmm depends on the games.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I really don't care if someone plays video games or not. It doesn't change who they are.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Marakunda said:


> Well what's so bad about indulging in a bit of childish activity from time to time? I don't understand people who think you have to change as soon as you "become" an adult, why would you suddenly lose interest in something you previously loved? Makes no sense...
> 
> Especially if you're passionate about said activity.
> Gamers know how to have fun, that's all. And we don't need beer, weed, people, or parties to do it. We enjoy the little things in life, what's not to love about that?
> ...


The funniest part about gaming being a so-called "childish" activity is that the average age of a gamer is *37*.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes but it better be good games lol so I can join in and As long as he doesn't pick it over me


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a turn on but it's definitely a plus. I mean, I spend a lot of time playing games and I really enjoy talking about them. So to have someone who understands and shares that hobby is great. If they didn't then I'd probably bore them to death anytime I got really excited about a game.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Peter Attis said:


> The funniest part about gaming being a so-called "childish" activity is that the average age of a gamer is *37*.


Wow I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Wow I have a hard time believing that.


Agreed. There are a lot of surveys out there that claim the average age of a gamer is in the 30s, but I think it's bogus because the only people who are going to participate in a survey like that are adults anyways, so of course it'll seem older.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

aeonbluestar said:


> What about us guys who actually make video games for a living? I love games, I do, but I rarely get the chance to play them anymore unless I am play testing one of the ones I am building. Except Darksiders 2, I made time for that this year (and a little Diablo 3 but that got boring too fast).


Dude, that is so awesome! Link to any video games you've helped create?

And I always envisioned the game builder to be socially isolated. I suppose that isn't such a stereotype after all.


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

what if he makes over 100k a year playing professional starcraft 2 in korea?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I don't mind guys who are gamers. I'm a Call of Duty/shooting game fan myself


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

... No :b

I would be indifferent towards it.


----------



## anemptycanvas (Aug 28, 2012)

video game players that spend all their time playing games and reading comic books...? maybe if the girl likes being inside the house all day...


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's a turn on...but I don't mind if he plays. I like to play too...it's just not cool if it takes over his life.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

=/ strangely there are girls out there that are sort of turned on by gamer guys..especially if he's great at a game she plays a lot.

If you ever get really good at a competitive game that has the potential for e-sports, you'll know what I'm talking about 

Something about women loving highly respected/talented/successful men...it plays a role even in gaming but the girl may have to be a competitive gamer herself



Garretoo said:


> what if he makes over 100k a year playing professional starcraft 2 in korea?


Oh yeah...there will be a handful of gamer girls that will be attracted to him..trust me. Sometimes girls can't resist success and respect. In this case though...it'd probably have to be a girl that understood a lot about starcraft herself. I wouldn't rule out the possibility that someone would be attracted to him simply from the money. A gamer is just a geek until he starts making 100k annually. I wouldn't expect many mentally healthy women from pro gaming though, especially in the US.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I like gaming, I don't let it rule my life but I do enjoy it. I am particularly good at Halo. But I am a bit of an RPG guy too. I'd love to be able to play games with a woman sometime.. I also am not really the type to ignore a woman for a video game when halo 3 came out i had a gf and I ignored playing it for like a week straight just to prove games weren't as important. That was a big thing for me because I am a bit of a Halo nut...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

:no especially since I don't like them myself.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

It wouldn't turn me on, but It wouldn't bother me at all. I like playing video games too, it would be cool to play together with a guy


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I love guys who play video games, especially if they are games I like


----------

